# Crate - What size?



## gtcas1976 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi,

We are seeing pups tomorrow. We've done the research and the seller seems really nice… 
Chances are that when we go and see pups tomorrow, we'll choose one and as the pups are ready to come home next week, we need to start getting ourselves organised, and pretty soon. 

Mum is a Working Cocker Spaniel measuring at about 19inch and dad is Toy Poodle measuring at about 16inch. 

We think we know what crate we want (we're looking at one with divider measuring 37.01"L x 22.83"W x 25.2"H - does that sound right or is it too small?). 

We're just not sure what size to order it in… What minimum size would you recommend? Obviously we want the pup to feel comfortable...

Your advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooo how exciting!! I personally think a little bit bigger means a bit more room, which means a bit more comfort.
A puppy doesn't take up much room, but as you know they grow quickly.... I crated my first poo for almost 12 months, but I did have 3 crates!!
If the crate is big enough, you can put a bed in and a puppy pee pad.
Others may say just enough room for bed, as pups / dogs don't like to soil their beds, so this encourages crate / toilet training.
Not much help am I!!?? Go with your instincts, or further advice on here - 
Use the search option - you may find more advice through there.
Don't forget pictures please!!


----------



## gtcas1976 (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, as a little teaser here are the pups we're going to see tomorrow…


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhhh awwww love them
Amazing!! 
Boy or girl??
Names?
I love new puppies coming home xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How will you possibly decide between those two gorgeous puppies?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely looking pups with lots of curl
I think the Dad must be mini, not toy if he is that big?

Re Crates - are you planning on using the crate just for the first few months or forever? If you want to use a crate long term - I'd go bigger, you can always divide the space when the pup is tiny.
I got a small crate - but was leaving the door open before she was 5 months old and it had gone completely around 7 months... 
I'm sure people will be along to share dimensions - I gave mine away so can't check...


----------



## lauraclarke91 (Dec 29, 2014)

Aww they are cuties! I'm glad you have found a breeder you are happy with. I have been following your search for a breeder because I think we were in contact with the same one (Connison Cockapoos) but when you pointed out that they were DL registered we decided to look for another breeder. We are picking up our puppy on 7th February so I know how you feel trying to get everything prepared! 

Our breeder recommended a 30" crate but I have seen many people recommend a 36" crate. We have ordered the larger one and will section it off if we think it's too big.

Have fun tomorrow


----------



## gtcas1976 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes I think the 36inch crate is what we're looking for. I'm really excited, in 2.5 hours we'll get to meet those babies. They're both male as we're looking for a male dog. Names, not sure yet. We have a few in mind but I do like 'Buddy', I think we'll wait until we've picked one to decide on his name.

Yes, I've heard some really good feedback about Connison, but in the end, they didn't seem keen on us visiting that ahead of our plans and cancelled on us. I decided that if they were to contact us before we got a pup we'd give them a visit but that if we had the opportunity to get a pup before then, then we'd just move on. And then we spotted those babies.... 

Their parents are both KC registered and DNA PRA Clear, both parents with pedigree certificates and paperwork for 5 generations on Dad's side. We can see both the mum and dad. It just seems all good. 

Just got to see the seller and check all the paperwork and I guess fall in love at first sight now... Lol


----------



## LeahxGrace (Jan 3, 2015)

We pick Ralph up next Saturday and we went for a 36" crate! Eeeek not long until you get to see the babies - I hope you're preparing to fall in love at first sight!


----------

